# συνδήλωση-συνυποδήλωση



## unique (Apr 13, 2011)

συνδήλωση-συνυποδήλωση είναι ακριβή συνώνυμα; ποιο είναι επικρατέστερο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Έχουμε *connotation = συνυποδήλωση*. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ίδιο σημαίνει και η _συνδήλωση_ και η _συμπαραδήλωση_.


----------



## unique (Apr 13, 2011)

Χμμ.. σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση το "συνδήλωση" είναι κομψότερη λύση΄.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Βλέπω ότι, πέρα από τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα και όποια συμπεράσματα μπορεί να βγάλει κανείς, το ΠαπΛεξ ξέρει μόνο την _συνυποδήλωση_, το ΛΝΕΓ έχει τη _συνδήλωση_ σαν κύριο λήμμα και περιλαμβάνει και την _συνυποδήλωση_ και τη _συμπαραδήλωση_ με παραπομπές στη _συνδήλωση_, η _Ορολογία της μετάφρασης_ έχει κύριο λήμμα τη _συνυποδήλωση_ με συνώνυμο τη _συνδήλωση_ και ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής του Firefox δεν ξέρει καμιά από τις τρεις και μου 'χει γεμίσει το κείμενο με κοκκινίλες...
:)


----------



## unique (Apr 14, 2011)

Ω μπέρδεμα!!!


----------



## rogne (Apr 15, 2011)

Εντελώς εμπειρικά, η "συνδήλωση" έχει ίσως πιο γενικό και ουδέτερο χαρακτήρα. Η "συνυποδήλωση" και η "συμπαραδήλωση" έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά ως σημειολογικοί όροι, γι' αυτό ενδέχεται να είναι πιο φορτισμένες λέξεις.


----------



## unique (Apr 16, 2011)

rogne said:


> Εντελώς εμπειρικά, η "συνδήλωση" έχει ίσως πιο γενικό και ουδέτερο χαρακτήρα. Η "συνυποδήλωση" και η "συμπαραδήλωση" έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά ως σημειολογικοί όροι, γι' αυτό ενδέχεται να είναι πιο φορτισμένες λέξεις.


 
Μήπως μπορείς να το αναλύσεις λίγο αυτό;


----------

